# Presentations



## Teacher (Jan 1, 2008)

I have great news! I had to do three different presentations in the past week (including teaching) and I did amazing! I still had to take medication for it but I'm just so happy I did it!  I'm starting to really have faith in myself again and I'm sure I'll do wonderful when I begin practice teaching again.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

:banana :boogie :banana


----------



## jas498 (Feb 22, 2008)

That's awesome. Kudos!!!


----------



## Illini_Pride (Apr 25, 2005)

:boogie :banana 

Excellent!


----------



## Zellkai (Nov 12, 2007)

Well done! And even better that you feel great about it, certainly worth it.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

That's wonderful!


----------



## papaya (Jan 12, 2008)

yay!!
your story is inspiring to me..especially since I would one day like to be a professor.. and right now it seems just like this impossible pipe dream with my anxiety. It's nice to know someone else could do it.
continued success to you :]


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Way to go!!!! Presentations are hell on earth for me and I got one coming up next week.


----------



## joel05 (Mar 7, 2008)

wow.. that is some tough stuff... I nearly failed a course once because 25% of the grade was a final presentation / project that I skipped 3-4 classes because of, and never finished it or turned anything in. you should be very proud!


----------

